
How to End Mass Incarceration - paulpauper
https://jacobinmag.com/2017/08/mass-incarceration-prison-abolition-policing/
======
taxicabjesus
I should write something about Maricopa County, Arizona's recently-deposed &
pardoned tin-pot dictator (Sherriff Arapaio)...

Thanks for the link.

